

Flappy Fraud? – Review Analysis on Flappy Bird - narfquat
https://sensortower.com/flappy-bird-scripted-reviews-analysis

======
fnayr
"I was able to create a new iTunes account with the same billing info and
address of my normal iTunes account and leave a legitimate review on Flappy
Bird in 2 minutes, 24 seconds on my first try. Someone who was doing that task
for hours a day could probably get it down to under 2 minutes per account."

After about 5 accounts from the same IP, they shut you down. (Personal
experience).

------
kumarm
So Author is not sure what to conclude but add's a link bait title "Flappy
Fraud?".

Its just sad to see people like this.

------
BorisMelnik
The writing is on the wall for me. I am sure that they created enough reviews
to get it internally ranked on iTunes/GP & gained organic momentum (in
addition the press it generated) but definitely some foul play involved here
IMO.

